# Gilded Ceiling Project



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Right now I am faux finishing a nice size 7800 sf home, doing almost 50,000 sf throughout of walls and ceilings. Here is a custom finish that I did in foil.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the look. Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks really nice. I am working for a lady who would like a ceiling painted with the picture from the Cisteen Chapel, I know my spelling sucks, you know of the creation by Michelangelo.:donatello: 
Right now I am just repairing cracks and bad plaster. The house is about 150 years old. Do you have any suggestions about how to do this?:1eye:

I thought that I could get an old projector, like they used in school, and put a picture on it and maybe enough light would get through to draw on the ceiling and later fill in. :drink:

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I dont do murals, tell her to hire a muralist!


----------

